# Tour De Helsinki 2013



## K3nt (Sep 3, 2013)

Took some pics of the Tour De Helsinki bicycle race this weekend. The one below is one of my personal favorites.




Tour De Helsinki - 1st September 2013 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the low camera angle. The blurred foreground and background really make the riders pop out. I also like the subtle things like the spray coming off the tires and the water drops above the head of the riders. I can imagine riders 2 and 3 were getting a face full of spray.


----------

